# Reloading 40's



## BZimm (Feb 29, 2016)

I'm relatively new to handguns and I've been lurking here for a while trying to learn as much as I can. I've taken this hobby seriously and I have a Gen 4 G23 with an extra 9mm barrel and a S&W Highway Patrolman. I want to learn more about handloading because my ammo consumption is getting worse. (better?).

When I set up a bench I would like to handload 38 special (357) and 40 cal. My approach is slow and methodical and I read ALOT.

My questions are:

- What about loading the 40 cal. rounds from a Glock 23? Can I resize those cases for the occasional "smile", or is reloading 40 cal. cases from a Glock simply not a good thing?

- Can I reload 9mm from my LoneWolf barrel without those same worries?

- I think I want to start with the 38 and 357 loads, but I know that I can chew through a lot more rounds with the Glock. Any advice along these lines?

I know there's a lot of variables involved with my questions but I will likely be in the research phase for quite awhile yet. I will continue to practice with commercial ammo for the time being while I become more comfortable with the handloading idea. I appreciate any ideas you may offer.

BZimm


----------

